# My model builds for 2014 cars and trucks



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

I got 15 done in 2014


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool collection - thanks for sharing


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That's a lotta model building! You had a prolific year, nice work on all of these! Makes me jealous, I wish I had more time to build and get more than one or two kits out a year.


----------

